# Audi's Next U.S. Diesel: the Q5 TDI



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

As we reported in our feature on Audi's diesel strategy, the Audi Q5 is one of several diesels that Audi will bring to the U.S. in 2013.

Christian Stampfer took the Q5 for a drive to Fall - here is his "diesel grand touring" report.

*Driving the Audi Q5 TDI - The Road to Fall (Sylvensteinspeicher) - Review*


> A small village with a population of just a handful of people is normally not worth the drive of 85 km (52 miles) but the Bavarian village of Fall (which owes its name to a waterfall) is the exception to the rule. Fall's proximity to the beuatiful Karwendelgebirge (Karwendel Mountains), &#8230;
> The drive to Fall in the Audi Q5 started on a grey and hazy Saturday morning. ...
> <SNIP>


 Read the full story »


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice review. I would definitely consider this vehicle.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

33 mpg and 6.5 0-60 times! Great performance, I will consider the Q5 diesel for sure!:thumbup:


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

> Overall, after one week with the Q5 in a variety of driving conditions, the picture was a bit different: the Q5 used 7.4 l/100 km (33 mpg) overall, which given the varying driving conditions experienced on the road to Fall, was quite respectable.


If Audi markets this correctly, it will sell like hotcakes here in the US. Not to mention, the Q5 is already such a popular cute ute. It beats the RX hybrid


----------



## tol4o (Jul 25, 2010)

Why the big 3.0L V6 TDI engine!?
2.0L TDI will be perfect for Q5 with 40MPG
After Q5 TDI and MB GLK 250 Bluetec expect X3 diesel, hopefully xdrive23d


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I learned more about traffic in Bavaria from this review than I did about the Audi.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

tol4o said:


> Why the big 3.0L V6 TDI engine!?
> 2.0L TDI will be perfect for Q5 with 40MPG
> After Q5 TDI and MB GLK 250 Bluetec expect X3 diesel, hopefully xdrive23d


I have a feeling if I drove both this Q5 TDI and the upcoming GLK 250 that I'd have a hard time even comparing the two. Just imagining the Q5 is going to offer a lot more bang for the buck.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Audi planned well. There is no mid size SUV offering diesel engine. BMW is going to late in game. Common BMW X3 diesel is made in US


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

3ismagic# said:


> I learned more about traffic in Bavaria from this review than I did about the Audi.


Just to be clear, this is a Grand Touring-style review. The more traditional review of the Q5 was published earlier and was linked in this article.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Audi is ahead of the game when it comes to diesels. BMW needs to get it in gear a play some catch up. N4S


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

+1! Another mid-size SUV on the immediate horizon is the MY 2013 Jeep GC with the very capable VM Motori (owned Jointly by Fiat and GM) V6 turbo diesel. The more the merrier!:thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

How big is the GC in comparisons to an X5 and ML? I confused a GC in the distance for an ML recently.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> How big is the GC in comparisons to an X5 and ML? I confused a GC in the distance for an ML recently.


Use edmunds.com to compare. They're within an inch in almost every dimension; GC has more front-seat headroom, GC is 2"narrower, X5 has more cargo room seats down, GC more seats up.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

floydarogers said:


> Use edmunds.com to compare. They're within an inch in almost every dimension; GC has more front-seat headroom, GC is 2"narrower, X5 has more cargo room seats down, GC more seats up.


I used motortrend to compare all the others but just figured if I'd asked here since someone maybe knew offhand how it compared. I have no real interest in owning a Jeep again so just being lazy in wondering on this. I do swear those GC's look a lot like an ML though.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

They ought to -- the Jeep GC runs on the ML underpinnings. A legacy from when Benz owned Chrysler and both were being developed at the same time.:thumbup:


----------

